# 8x3x3 enclosure and UVB question



## aambumann (Aug 8, 2013)

In a 8x3x3 enclosure, I am using 2 - 4 ft. reptiglo, 1o.0 bulbs, in a single 2 bulb fixture, should I keep the height of the bulbs within the 12 -18 in. range for optimal UVB or could I possibly raise the bulbs and fixture some?


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the same bulbs as you and I've kept them with in the range it says on the box but I am interested to see if they could go further away


----------

